# Thinking of becoming an officer but need some clearance



## Sergey45 (23 May 2011)

Hello 
I am graduating with a BA in History this year and i understood that i would be able to  enlist in the officer training program, is that correct?
2nd: If yes, than how long will this training take and where would i be stationed? I live in Montreal
3rd: I have a fiance, and i was just wondering what would happen to her while i am doing my training? Can she leave with me? or next to me? Or if not, when do i get to see her? and how often?
4th: Once i do complete my training, what will happen to my fiance ( probably will be my wife by than)? If she has a BA in business, will the army provide a base for me where she can continue pursuing her career? Or a location? What about if we have kids? Will i be forced to move to a base and leave them behind because this new location wont have a school or any job opportunities for my wife?
5th And final question: She is from Europe and i promised her that i would eventually move to europe for her, i have heard that there is Canadian military personals in Europe, how could i apply to something like that? To have me and my family move to Europe while still serving in the Canadian army?
These are some questions that are bugging her and i just want to know the answers because i make a decision on my career and my future wife.
Thank you


----------



## Infanteer (23 May 2011)

Sergey45 said:
			
		

> I am graduating with a BA in History this year and i understood that i would be able to  enlist in the officer training program, is that correct?



If you apply for one, yes.  A bachelor's degree is a requirement for most commissioning programs.



> 2nd: If yes, than how long will this training take and where would i be stationed? I live in Montreal



Training is dependant upon the trade you pursue, but generally as an officer you can expect 1-2 years before full qualification.  You'd start in St Jean sur Richeleau for basic officer training; after that is dependant on your trade.



> 3rd: I have a fiance, and i was just wondering what would happen to her while i am doing my training? Can she leave with me? or next to me? Or if not, when do i get to see her? and how often?



No, you'll be in quarters although later on in training you would possibly have the option to live out of your course quarters.  If you own a home that she lives in, the military will provide you with a separation expense and your rations and quarters will be free because the military is forcing you onto base.



> 4th: Once i do complete my training, what will happen to my fiance ( probably will be my wife by than)? If she has a BA in business, will the army provide a base for me where she can continue pursuing her career? Or a location? What about if we have kids? Will i be forced to move to a base and leave them behind because this new location wont have a school or any job opportunities for my wife?



What she does is up to her - the CF (for the most part) does not take civilian spouse employment consideration into consideration when planning the posting plot.  I say "for the most part" as I've heard stories - but these seem to be shenanigans as opposed to official policy.  Canadian military bases have adequete access to schools.  Spousal employment, however, varies from base to base.



> 5th And final question: She is from Europe and i promised her that i would eventually move to europe for her, i have heard that there is Canadian military personals in Europe, how could i apply to something like that? To have me and my family move to Europe while still serving in the Canadian army?



Don't plan on living in Europe if you wish to join the CF - the posting there are very specific and very limited.

From the way you make it sound, you're going to have some serious conflicting priorities should you apply and be enrolled in the CF.  If you wish to make a career in the CF, you should make sure your future wife wants to come along for a ride, because you won't be able to steer it in the directions you seem to want it.


----------



## Sergey45 (23 May 2011)

What do you mean with the separation expanse ? I dont fully understand . As in, while i am doing my training, i can own a house nearby and have her live there ? If thats the case , what happens to me? Do i live with her there also or keep living in the barracks? If i keep living in the barracks does that mean that i get to go home to her every night after training? or am i only allowed to leave during the weekend.
Also how long would it take before this could happen? And before this when would i be allowed to leave in order to visit her?
And no i understand that i won't live there forever, it will be maybe a 1 or 2 year trip. Thing is, i know that its a minimum of 5 years to serve than i can be released. If that's the case, i could serve my 5 years and i know she would be ready to move with me and travel with me wherever the military takes me. After those 5 years , if i can get stationed in Europe after those 5 years than i will just serve for my remaining time there. If not, than i know i can always pursue a trade in the military so hopefully those 5 years will give me enough time and experience in another domain which will allow me to seek out some kind of employment in Europe. Cause i dont think i can do much with a BA in history no matter how good my GPA is. 
Does that make more sense ? And i don't plan on making a very long career, unless she changes her mind on that whole moving to europe plan.  Does my plan make somewhat of a sense? 
Thank you again


----------



## dimsum (23 May 2011)

Sergey45 said:
			
		

> And no i understand that i won't live there forever, it will be maybe a 1 or 2 year trip. Thing is, i know that its a minimum of 5 years to serve than i can be released. If that's the case, i could serve my 5 years and i know she would be ready to move with me and travel with me wherever the military takes me. *After those 5 years , if i can get stationed in Europe after those 5 years than i will just serve for my remaining time there.*



As Infanteer said, European postings are very limited and reserved for fairly senior personnel.  The chance of someone with only 5 years in a trade getting an European posting is very, very slim.  Also, you would return to Canada after the 3-year posting unless you released from the CF (and I'm not even sure you could do that right away.)

I'm sure there are exceptions, but that's the way it goes generally.


----------



## Sergey45 (23 May 2011)

No i got... VERY limited, thats why i said IF after 5 years of service i don't get in, than i will just be released. That's all i meant. As for what i was thinking to just become an Infantry officer. I am well aware of how unlikely it is for me to go into Europe for that, i was just asking questions. And no i don't have a lot of what ifs, just questions.
From what i understand, we can live together while the army moves me around, unless i will be deployed in an area of war. Other than that, they would place me and my family and keep us together. 
Also i am pretty sure that this is a dumb question, but while i am being an infantry officer, is it possible to pursue some kind of studies with the military in order to try and achieve another trade? Or i just joined for what i am qualified and stay in it without the possibility of learning new stuff in order to try and achieve something else?


----------



## Sergey45 (23 May 2011)

PS: I want to serve my country even if it is not my country of birth. I want to join for those reasons not because i hope to go to Europe or anything of that sort. That's just something which i am asking because it would allow me to stay longer in the army while at the same time pleasing my fiance. 
My questions are just to understand the kind of life my wife will have to go through.... why would i be joining for the wrong reasons?
As no where do i mention that I am strinckly joining BECAUSE of europe, i want to serve my country and i just hope that i can stay in touch with my wife and have her live near me... simple as that


----------



## Neill McKay (23 May 2011)

Sergey45 said:
			
		

> What do you mean with the separation expanse ? I dont fully understand .



Separation expense would be a bit of money paid to you because you are separated from your family.



> As in, while i am doing my training, i can own a house nearby and have her live there ? If thats the case , what happens to me? Do i live with her there also or keep living in the barracks? If i keep living in the barracks does that mean that i get to go home to her every night after training? or am i only allowed to leave during the weekend.
> Also how long would it take before this could happen? And before this when would i be allowed to leave in order to visit her?



Normally, regular force (i.e. full-time) CF members are required to live on base for their basic training course (which is a few months long) and sometimes subsequent courses.  Apart from your basic training course you would probably be allowed off of the base on most evenings and weekends.  But note that you could be spending much of that time working on homework with your coursemates, and some courses may involve training during evenings (or all night!) and weekends so you should not have an expectation of any course being a weekdays 9-to-5 affair.



> If not, than i know i can always pursue a trade in the military so hopefully those 5 years will give me enough time and experience in another domain which will allow me to seek out some kind of employment in Europe.



If you're looking to gain a trade, you may want to look at joining as a non-commissioned member rather than as an officer.  Depending on the number of job opportunities (there don't seem to be very many these days) you may be able to gain qualifications in a variety of trades that you could later work in as a civilian.

You suggested that you might join as an infantry officer.  There's not much direct demand for infantry officers in the civilian workplace, although you would gain knowledge and skills in leadership and other less tangible areas that would be useful in a variety of jobs.


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2011)

Not sure what Clearance you may be looking for, but if you do some more reading of the topics in these forums you will become a little more educated/informed as to what you may be looking forward to should you finally make the decision to apply for a position in the CF.  I might point out that if one aspires to become an officer in the CF, they will have to master their writing skills to a higher level than what you have displayed so far.

I would also like to point out that you have to meet three primary criteria before you can join the CF, the first being that you must be a Canadian citizen.  I am sure you have no problems meeting the other two, being of age and education.  When those are met, you will then have to be able to attain a Security Clearance.  You can read all about Clearances by doing a quick search.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When those are met, you will then have to be able to attain a Security Clearance.  You can read all about Clearances by doing a quick search.



I believe the OP may have been looking for _clarification_ vice clearance.


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I believe the OP may have been looking for _clarification_ vice clearance.



Ah!  A completely different thing altogether.


----------

